# Auditing Coders



## jdfuller (Nov 20, 2009)

What rights (if any) do coders have regarding an audit?  Can they question the audit findings and defend their codes or does the auditor have the last word?


----------



## roneal (Nov 20, 2009)

Since Coding can be a bit gray at times, I always give the coder the opportunity to defend their audit. They must bring documentation to prove their position though. It also works as a great education tool, for the auditor and the coder.

Robyn O'Neal CPC, CEMC


----------



## tbramhall (Nov 20, 2009)

I always after an audit involve the coder and get an open discussion going. After we talked then the provider get in on the discussion and we all learn off each other.  Sometimes if is very interesting the different point of views, since coding is so gray in many areas.


----------

